# Sea Glass Hybrid mix (Glass from "Elements" demo)



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2011)

This demo is dedicated to the _Glass_ instruments from "Elements". It is all glass except for 2 brass chords, a piano bass notes and a shade of choir, solo cello and timp.

Sea Glass

Same piece but new title:
Glass Odyssey (Hybrid)

Comments are welcomed, as always.

Guy


----------



## Ed (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool love the atmosphere you created here!

Always been interested in that library


----------



## Allegra (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

What a mood piece you created here Guy. Wow! Love this! Layers of suspensions...voices, dissonance. Reminds me of Space Odyssey. 
Wonderful writing! Drew me right in...

Allegra


----------



## David3D (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work! You have created a very airy atmosphere in this composition.

I almost jumped when the piano came in, then with again with the brass towards the end, haha!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Very cool, Guy! Great composition and a fantastic library of sounds used very thoughtfully!

- Mike


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Very subtle and great colors! 
Did you use sometimes the vsl choir for it? (Seems to me some voices has coming in.)
And love how you added the orchestra to that mystic sound of glasses.

btw Guy, I liked your approach for the fanfare trumpets demo too, that has been nice suprisingly to me - hasn't have time to tell you. And the 12 bassoons have been funny (such counterpoints are heavy, I thought, how long will he continue that? 

So keep up your great work! Much appreciated!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Ed, Thanks! Yeah, it's a cooler lib than I thought once I got into the various effects.

Allegra, yes, the layers on top of layers is what made it interesting, and with a natural sound. Thanks!

Mike, Thanks! Agree about the library.

David, I'm glad you made the jump,  then it worked! Thanks man!

Frank, yes, I used the Vienna Choir in 2 places. I agree about the effects of the other instruments, for instance, the low piano hit had an interesting surprising effect but just as important, the low sustained resonances of it layered with the glass resonances.

You must of got into my website to listen to the 3 demos I ended up removing. Thanks for taking that time! Much appreciated! The only reason I removed them was because they seemed no interest for the people here, I have to respect that, and move on. But for what it's worth I'm posting the links here again:


Majestic Peak (Fanfare trumpets demo)

The Dirty Dozen (Bassoons à 3 demo)

Oboes Ball Entrance (Oboes à 3 demo)



ps All dedicated instruments are from the VSL downloads.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Nice piece Guy!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Very nicely woven integration of the various elements and instruments in a musical way.

The other three pieces really deserve to be posted at the top of the thread at least. Exceptional work demonstrating ensemble libraries which are a trick to highlight and demonstrate (as normally these would play a supportive role in a larger orchestration).

But what kind of a magician would you be if you didn't make them reappear again? (ah...the "Prestige")


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Thanks Patrick!

Greg, I like your choice of word "woven", fits well. Thanks! You're an amazing supporter! :D 

I was asked to make a version with Hybrid even though this one works already well, but the piece will be interesting to hear with Hybrid. I will post it as soon as done.


----------



## michaelv (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

This is great. Showing, once again, a real flair for the exotic, Guy has come up with a fine advertisement, not only for those rare instruments, but, in addition, the fact that one doesn't need electronic synthesizers to create truly startling and exotic timbres. I'm not knocking synths, because they can also be startling, but I usually find, given enough time, they date badly, whereas the acoustical sounds don't.

This piece has a wholly unpredicted and bizarre (in a good way) mix of Arvo Part, Jerry Goldsmith and, at the end, an ethereal Steve Reich sound. The whole thing works brilliantly and is very cinematic to me.

Well done, Guy, for keeping that bar well and truly raised!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Thanks Michael,

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice work Guy, and the library is really shining here. This is my kind of subtle texture-oriented writing. 

O


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

Thanks ozmorphasis!

I think the mix I'm doing now of this piece with Hybrid will blow this one away.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Sea Glass (Glass from "Elements" demo)*

I did a new mix but with Hybrid, no other effects added.

Original mix:
Sea Glass

Same piece but new title:
Glass Odyssey (Hybrid)


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 13, 2011)

The Hybrid mix sounds very mystical. Nice.
But in this way sometimes the contrasts are not so clear and more tangible. (I missed the solo cello line?)
And I have to make my speakers very loud to get the deep rolls toward the end.
Maybe a l i t t l e bit compression?

Otherwise love it! And admire your versatility. Always surprising to listen to your music. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, where did the cello go?


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovely music Guy, I could see this replacing the score in "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" 


The Hybrid reverb really seems to smooth out ringing frequencies. It also gives the mix a sound impression as if it were much larger vertically, like a big box of sound towering up in front of you rather than a broad rectangle crossways (I'm talking about an visualisation of the stereo field here). :mrgreen: 

I think I prefer the Hybrid version becuase of the way the frequencies are smoothed, some detail does seem to go however. Lovely piece though, it's like a dreamy sketch.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, but hang on, it's even better, there was a mix up in the version posted.


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha, wicked! Some tracks muted or something?

I also loved how the piano sustain resonance blends with the winds, really brilliant musicality going on there!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 13, 2011)

Think I got the right version in this time.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 13, 2011)

Very moody stuff Guy. I was imagining a ghost ship drifting off the coast of Antarctica.

And I too jumped when that first piano sting came in, damn you! Ha!

Sounds like a really nice library. And you've very much done it justice.

Matt


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah! Thats a great event when this cello comes in. Really beautiful sad.
All problems mentioned before gone (maybe subjectiv) but what doesn't convincing (anymore) to me is the second orchestra beat (after the cello). Isn't really a climax - but could be a great. But I would like to hear it more fat - the first one sounds much better.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Yeah Frank, there might some on going adjustments left, mainly due to the fact that I've been converting reverbs, something I hate doing, I rather much work a reverb from scratch so your dynamics aren't thrown off too much, as I'm doing with the next demo, Lithophone, which will be the 1st time I use Hybrid from scratch.

I think though this mix is pretty solid now.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 13, 2011)

The reverb in the new mix is much more animated and lively. The combination of convolution and algorithmic reverb really seems to work well.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Greg!


----------

